
Ask HN: What is according to you the best vizualisation tool for today? - nicowik
If i still need 3 monitors connected to my lapotop it s because there is no good vizualisation tool so far to handle complex data correlation.
What is according to you the best vizualisation tool available today?
Thks
======
rubyfan
Excel along with Hive and Hadoop Map/Reduce.

